# And another ladies Higgins



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 19, 2014)

Holy cow these things have a lot of parts!














But I'm about to get them all coated....


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, you're at it again! I wonder what's easier, painting all those parts or working extra hours to scrap up hundreds for the rechroming. I just had a vision, your Wife chasing you out of the house with a big stick yelling, "Get out in the garage and get busy building me another awesome vintage bike!"


----------



## mike j (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm definitely not going to hear that at my house, love that period two tone green color combo.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 21, 2014)

I told a friend at work I would help him with this project as a 50th birthday present for his wife.  My wife is really liking it.  She too likes the retro color schemes.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 22, 2014)

*Familiar colors*

Hi Ozark...Hmmm, those colors look familiar.  Back in 2011 I did a show resto on my '51 Color Flow and posted the pictures here, and I remember that you liked the colors, and I appreciated that.
 These are not Higgins colors, I custom mixed them for that real retro look. It looks like you did a great job matching them, even down to the painted rims.
I posted some pictures below in case you need them for reference, don't forget the white painted pin stripes & decals.
 Good luck with the restoration, it's looking great!...........Wayne


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 22, 2014)

Pardon my steal but I remembered this bike and I custom mixed these to match yours.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just give the colors a name and then they're yours! Parsley and Mint.


----------



## mike j (Oct 22, 2014)

Melon & Cucumber... whatever, they work really well. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 22, 2014)

*Ozark*

That's fine, I think it great. I also like the fact that you are painting the rims.
 Most guys just slap on new chrome rims, but I love color-keyed painted rims, it really gives it a custom look,
and it adds contrast to the whitewalls.
   Keep us posted with pictures of the project, it looks great!...........Wayne


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 9, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> That's fine, I think it great. I also like the fact that you are painting the rims.
> Most guys just slap on new chrome rims, but I love color-keyed painted rims, it really gives it a custom look,
> and it adds contrast to the whitewalls.
> Keep us posted with pictures of the project, it looks great!...........Wayne




Built the wheels and assembled the frame set today.  The end is in sight.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 9, 2014)

*Looking Great!!*

Looking great Ozark, beautiful job!. Who does your chrome?. I send mine out to Brian Proctor.
Once again...Super job!.................Wayne


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks Wayne.  It's about the best paintwork I can get in the garage at home. Proctor did the chrome on this one too.  12 weeks to get it back.  I guess they're very busy.


----------



## mike j (Nov 9, 2014)

*A real class act*

Spectacular, in an understated, period way. Can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 13, 2014)

*It lives!*

I feared it may never work again.  After a baking soda bath to remove all the battery corrosion, the electrical contacts and insulating washers all fell apart.  All had to be re-built with bits and parts from Radio Shack.  I would have scrapped the whole thing but I had already invested in the paint work.  I never found anyone who could supply a replacement lens so I polished up the original as best I could.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 13, 2014)

*Ozark*

That came out great!...It's getting close to the finish line!......Wayne


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 15, 2014)

*It is done*

Touched in the red on the headbadge then mounted the grips and light.  Snow prohibits a test flight but assembly is complete...less a pair of headbadge rivets.  I know the Wedge and other items are not Higins correct but it's built to the new owners spec and budget.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 15, 2014)

i just showed the completed pics to my wife.she can't believe it's the same bike.had to rub it in her face,although i know i could've never made it look that good.


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 15, 2014)

What a beauty,paint looks excellent. You did a marvelous job on her.Your restoration gives me incentive.I have one similar I would like to do someday,though it has a bunch of layers of house paint.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 15, 2014)

*Great job!*

Hey Ozark...It really came out nice!!...............Wayne


----------



## mike j (Nov 15, 2014)

*Bravo*

Great job, beautiful bike.


----------



## Boris (Nov 15, 2014)

Great job Ozark!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2014)

That is totally sick to the 10th power!   



Beautiful job on that old girl.


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2014)

Two thumbs up !


----------

